# bad eggs



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

i have 5 leucomelas,from february they have laying a lot of clutch.
now i have 6 baby of 4 months old,2 baby from 1 month and 4 tadpoles and a lot of sls 
in this period i have found fourth bad eggs clutch consecutivly
i use herpetal amfib 4 times a week and nekton msa ones a week,what can i do?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

This stuff just happens a lot. My Azureus pair laid lots of bad clutches, and had at least like 15 froglets come out of the water with sls. It is very sad and fustrating, but they will eventually will get it right. Just give them time. Now all my froglets come out perfect with no sls.


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

maybe i haven't explained,i have found 4 clutch of white eggs


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Make sure your powdered supplements are not old / expired.

We try to not use them beyond 6 months or so.

I would add a third or even a 4th different kind of vitamin to your rotation.

For example...I use. *Herptivite* (US), *Nekton Rep* (German), *Dendrocare* (German) and then 2 differnet kinds of calcium.

I dust with either vitamins or calcium every single feeding. Good nutrition for the adults is key to good morph out rates.


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

tomorrow i will make some dendro shopping 
thanks and best regards


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

il vostri benvenuto e buona fortuna


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Can you post pictures? Maybe that will help me understand you a little better. I still think its just time before they start laying good clutches with no sls. Also I use Herptivite and Repti Cal. And what Phil said was good, I forgot about telling you to make sure they are good, and like he said I replace mine every 6 months to.


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

Tomorrow i will post some shot, now for me it's 12 pm , i have found i clutch today but i think that i have 2.3 and maybe it is anorher female that laying eggs now


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Sometimes, if the frogs have been breeding a lot, the quality of eggs goes down and the eggs do not develop all the way or die before hatching. If this happens because the female is "worn out" from breeding so much, it might help to give them a break. After a little while without laying eggs, the quality and quantity of the clutches increase. 
Bryan


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

this is the clutch smaller an white :-(


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I forgot....I added one additional vitamin manufactuer to my rotation this year...

Repashy Ventures - Retail Store - Superfoods


Seems a lot of U.S hobbyists are using this brand - it's gotten good marks from the dart frog community.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I've also heard that Herptivite uses betacarotene as it's form of vit A and there is no research that shows that PDF's can turn betacarotene into vit A. Adding supplements into your rotation that use retinol as the source of vit A is supposed to help with getting good eggs and froglets morphing out with SLS. I believe this includes Dendrocare and Repashy Calcium +ICB. I know several froggers who also swear by mixing human grade vit A powder into the rotation.


----------



## kaq (May 2, 2010)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Sometimes, if the frogs have been breeding a lot, the quality of eggs goes down and the eggs do not develop all the way or die before hatching. If this happens because the female is "worn out" from breeding so much, it might help to give them a break. After a little while without laying eggs, the quality and quantity of the clutches increase.
> Bryan


I absolutely agree. After a round of healthy eggs I pull out coco huts and petri dishes and give them a break for a while. When I'm ready for more eggs, I replace the cocohuts. I get perfect clutches nearly every time this way.


----------



## pashetti (Apr 22, 2008)

kaq said:


> I absolutely agree. After a round of healthy eggs I pull out coco huts and petri dishes and give them a break for a while. When I'm ready for more eggs, I replace the cocohuts. I get perfect clutches nearly every time this way.


If i don't put the petri on the terrarium they laying eggs on the leaf  in a pair of week the temperature of the Room will going down for the winter, if my leucos doesn't stop i will put the down on the rack, i ave buy
Nekton msa
Dendrocare
And herpetal amphib


----------

